# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Если вы умерли, делайте следующее: // Я плакаль)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

## EweX

Если вы умерли, делайте следующее:

Лежите, не подавая признаков жизни. Было бы неплохо умереть в приличной позе, но это уж как повезет.
Не принимайте близко к сердцу горе родственников. Вполне возможно, что их горе -- обычная неадекватная реакция на их радость.
Отнеситесь философски к тому факту, что вас уронят с носилок пьяные санитары, а в морге потащат за ноги по полу, так как сломалась каталка.
Ни в коем случае не снимайте с ноги бирку и следите, чтобы ее не подменили. В морге всякие валяются. Потеряв бирку, вы можете оказаться в тесном, наспех сколоченном гробу, а не в том более-менее приличном, в котором вас видели родные.
Не устраивайте в морге сцены с криками: "Я же живой!", "Что все это значит?!", "Как я тут оказался?!" Раз оказались, значит так и надо.
Вернувшись домой в гробу, не вздумайте сразу сесть к телевизору смотреть футбол. Сначала дождитесь, пока все улягутся и напейтесь чаю на кухне. Покойник перед телевизором с чашкой в руке -- это уж слишком.
Ложась назад в гроб, прихватите с собой ломик. Да и пачка сигарет не помешает. Любителям чтения стоит взять книгу О. Чернокошкина "Живой среди мертвых", которая позволит скоротать время до конца похорон.
Не шевелитесь в гробу при выносе тела, не выскакивайте из него, чтобы помочь спустить гроб по лестнице -- справятся сами. Не хватайте женщин за разные места. Для покойника это несолидно.
Помните, что вылезать из могилы на прогулки можно только с полуночи. Первые ночи не уходите далеко от могилы, чтобы не заблудиться среди незнакомых крестов и памятников. Постарайтесь вернуться на место до первого крика могильщика.
Если вы все-таки заблудились, оставайтесь на месте до рассвета. В шесть утра займите очередь к администрации кладбища. Вас, конечно, оштрафуют за нарушение правил внутреннего распорядка, но могилу найти помогут, может быть, даже в тот же день.
Никогда не гуляйте по главной аллее. На любом кладбище это традиционное место гонок гробиков на колесиках.
Не преследуйте одиноких прохожих. Нападайте на них неожиданно, выскакивая из кустов или из-под земли.
Время от времени наведывайтесь к родственникам и знакомым, заглядывайте к ним в окна. Это поможет им не забыть вас.

----------


## varrkan

прикольно...:D

----------


## Norek

Ахахха) сурово)

----------


## Logitech

Чёрно, но  забавно)

----------


## Paul_Novikov

Клевое руководство!

----------


## паша34

Так и сделаю .  :blush:

----------

